# Sites east of Faro to spanish boarder Can you help?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

We kitesurf so are looking to stay near the coast if possible during december and january.Has anyone been to this area


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Best place to be is the Tarifa coast . plenty campsites, wind on av/4.5 Bfs. its always windy . beautiful wild coast . Tarifa is known as the suicide capital of Spain ! wind drives you mad,


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi

heres one just over the border in Spain beach is just over the road and they do a great deal with the acsi card nice town as well

www.campinggiralda.com


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd agree with Tarifa.

There's 4 campsites virtually next to each other, all with direct beach access. We chose - Camping Río Jara. 

Camping Río Jara is popular with locals at the weekends and music tends to go on well into the morning. Throughout the week the site is much quieter. Still, we would recommend this site. 
This was during the Summer and don’t know whether it is open during December and January though.

But if you drive past the campsites you’ll find Motorhome parking further down in the dunes.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Found this photo out, forgot I'd got it.
It shows the Motorhome that are parked in the dunes.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

There are also a couple of place in the Tarifa area where you can do wild camping next to the beach, one is near a campsite called La Paloma and the other also nearby, you can see it from the national road (N340), lots of motor caravans , I have been there often.

Happy wind surfing

Joe


----------

